# Geom gstripe memory usage.



## lbl (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi

I have been testing gstripe on 2x 1TB disks and it works well in fast mode.

The default value for maxmem it is 12MB, I changed this to 256MB but i cant see an increase in memory usage when i copy large files to the stripe.

How does the geom subsystem handle the kern.geom.stripe.maxmem it seems like its holding back on the memory usage ?

/lbl


----------

